# Garage Door - Broken torsion spring



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So closed the garage door on the 23rd and after a minute or so heard a noise that sounded like something fell. Look around and did not see anything.

Tried to open the garage door for a dinner engagement on the 24th - one of the springs broke.

I know Captured Moment had it fixed for $179 - not bad. But this ******* is going to try replace both spring and hopefully it will be good for another 15 years.

Does anyone know if HomeDepot or any place carry that and open on boxing day?

Adding to that, toilet tank valve decide to fail on the 24th as well  I know what I will be doing boxing day :lol:

BTW. last time that valve failed, it flooded my floor as the overflow in the tank could not keep up so the tank overflowed. Since then, I've been recommended friends to crank down the shut off valve in case that happens. This is 2nd time that happened to me in about 15 years.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya gklaw,
When I first saw your thread, I thought it was my old recent thread when I had mine fixed not so long ago. I think I had too much wine to dring tonight so I feel a bit funy butt I am home anyway. Haha.. 
Sorry to hear about your garage door and youtoilet valve leaking..but you are ahandyman. Are you sure you want to try to fix the springs yourself? Let me know if you want me to pass you along the contact for the guy who came to my place to fix it.. he can probably get you the springs and give you some advice on how to change it safely or what have you.
As for the toilet valve, luckily I never had that happened to me yet.. knock on woodl. Iknow I replaced my entire toilet less than a year ago. It uses less water than my old one and it flushes so fast and efficiently. Kind of strange that the overflow drain pipe is not capable of keeping up with the water flow. You woould think thaat by design it is a tube at least 1 inch in diameter and capable of dealing with full water flow in the event that the water shutoff valve fails. Oh man.. maybe I go lye down on the couch now..


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon be careful with garage door springs, they can be tricky to try to do yourself.
You need to wind the springs up after installed and can be very dangerous if you have not got the right tools for that, I'd get a pro to do it and stay healthy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Oh man.. maybe I go lye down on the couch now..


Hey before you go lie down, I could use the name. You are funny  BTW, cut and paster your post title 

Thanks Laurie: Trust me, I don't take risk with my eye balls :lol:

And yep, I do want to give it a shot. Have an idea what is involved and will take proper step. Besides, I watched a video of how it's done haha.

Reason being also, I want to replace both so I don't have to worry about the other one break for awhile. Don't want to flip out $400 for couple hours of work.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Pm info sent


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. Found someone to come tonight for $260. Springs alone would be $120 for the pair  Tried to lift the 16ft wood garage door - need more breakfast haha.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Lifmaster LGO power door opener and spring set up you can have for $100


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Mike. If you have a pair of torsion spring, I am definitely interested before the installer show up. Left you a voice mail


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never changed springs, but have re-e tortioned both springs for a friend of mine. If you have any questions about that part of the job, I would be happy to talk to you


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Everything fixed. Took the guy 20 minutes


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And YOU get to live another day :bigsmile: Glad it worked out.


----------

